# Remote work in Canada for an American Company



## blackfist (Sep 4, 2011)

I am an American citizen and I have a great job with an american company. I work from home or coffee shops or libraries and I have the freedom to live anywhere as long as I have an Internet connection. My question is, what if I decided to visit Canada for a couple weeks and while I was there I worked for my American company to save on vacation time. Would I have broken the law?

What if I stayed for six months on a tourist visa and the whole time I kept working for my US company? I can see Canada being upset about that because they surely want me to pay some taxes. On the other hand, I don't think it makes sense to go through the work visa thing when I wouldn't be looking for a job in Canada. I wouldn't be trying to convince a Canadian company to hire me.

If I'm understanding the rules correctly, I can cross the border into the United States and work and not break any rules. But if I decide to stay home do the same job for the same company but with no commute I would be in violation. 

What's the correct way to go about making an extended trip to Canada while continuing to work my current job?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The bottom line is that you are not permitted to work in Canada unless you're a legal immigrant. Notwithstanding, there is no way of which I'm aware that the Canadian Government would know what you are doing on the internet. If you do come on vacation and do work I wouldn't boast to anyone about it.


----------

